# Accubrush



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

OK old dogs.....myself included, anybody give the Accubrush a go??


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There are several threads here on that, here is one

If you use the search tool in the upper right and select show posts, you will find lots of info.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We use for all our accent walls:whistling2:


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

salmangeri said:


> OK old dogs.....myself included, anybody give the Accubrush a go??


 
I asked that question awhile back and nearly got my rights to paint for a living revoked.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL......well no need to show the HO what your cutting in with .......... hey what if the thing does work........I read a post where someone on the board uses it around door jambs and windows.......some guys on here tape off all the trim before applying the paint..*I just can't bring myself (*old dog logic) to tape off all the molding (unless I'm doing a decorative finish)... but who knows taping might just be a good thing........anyway, Picky I did enjoy your comment :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Picky Painter said:


> I asked that question awhile back and nearly got my rights to paint for a living revoked.


I like that. mind if i use that for a bit?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^* That reply should be a sticky.* Put that one first on the 2010 list of "Great One Line Replies"


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I like that. mind if i use that for a bit?


lol Sean, go for it. :thumbsup:


----------

